# Thanks for this board



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Hi all! I've been around on the IBS BB for a long time now and am so pleased that Jeff started this segment on panic/anxiety (thanks Jeff!) I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better and sharing thoughts. Since my panic/anxiety disorder began WAY before my IBS-D, I think the anxiety caused the IBS - BUT, since I was panic free for so many years and then it suddenly came back on me when the IBS started up, did the IBS cause the panic?!?! The old chicken and the egg story. Eitiher way, I will say that for ME personally, I would rather have the IBS than the panic attacks (I should be so lucky to have a choice). I take Diazepam for the P/A and have for years. Not a high dose and I am very careful with them and never abuse them. They work great for ME. For my IBS I take calcium only and it also works great for ME. I still get anxious though and sometimes feel that the panic is right on the edge. I've pretty well learned to control it, but it's no fun. I still go out and do things but it is an effort sometimes because I get so scared. Not of the IBS but the panic. Anyway, that's my story and I'm glad to know you all are here to share with and learn from. Be well and happy. God Bless. Cindy


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)




----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

I have anxiety as well, I was taking meds years ago and now am back on them like Adivan, my doctor wants to take me off of them soon, not to happy about this since they sure do help when I need it. Have you ever heard of a pill called Trimiprame, this is what he wants me to start in about another month, not going to do it until I have more info on it from other folks that have used it. Just wondering if anything other than your pills help you with your anxiety?Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Along with meds, cognitive behavioral therapy is good treatment for anxiety as well as hypnotherapy and biofeedback therapy.Exercise is also helpful....as is focusing on something about which you are passionateEvie


----------

